# IED in Bakwa



## mike_cos (Jul 12, 2011)

Kabul - An Italian military, the First Corporal Roberto Marchini, died in Afghanistan after the explosion of a bomb he was trying to defuse. The incident happened at about 3 km west from the "Fob Lavaredo", the advanced base of the Italian contingent in Bakwa district, Farah province. Ten days after the death of Gaetano Tuccillo Italy pays a new death toll in Afghanistan.  Marchini was a military of the Eighth Regiment FOLGORE.
R.I.P. my friend
FOLGORE!


----------



## Muppet (Jul 12, 2011)

R.I.P. Airborne.

F.M.


----------



## QC (Jul 12, 2011)

That sucks, sorry to hear that Mike.


----------



## Manolito (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry for the loss Mike.
Rest in peace and thank you for what you have done.
Bill


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mike.

RIP


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 12, 2011)

My condolences to you Mike and to the friends and family of Roberto Marchini.  RIP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 13, 2011)

I am familiar with Bakwa, that place is no joke.  RIP friend...


----------



## pardus (Jul 13, 2011)

RIP First Corporal.

Condolences to Mike, his family, comrades and friends.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 13, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, Mike.

Rest easy, First Corporal.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks to all... this is the price of freedom... he fallen in his last day in Afghanistan
FOLGORE!


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Thanks to all... this is the price of freedom... he fallen in his last day in Afghanistan
> FOLGORE!


Oh man that even double sucks.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2011)

Condolences Mike, prayers out for the Sr CPL's family.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Condolences, prayers out. Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Dame (Jul 13, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Oh man that even double sucks.


Amen to that. So sorry for your loss Mike.
Rest in Peace, First Corporal.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Mike, Rest Easy troop. Thank you for your sacrifice


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 13, 2011)

While he was ahead of his convoy on a Bakwa road, noticed an IED on the roadside. He discovered that there were three IED! While he was defusing them, a fourth hidden IED, triggered probably from a mobile phone, wiped out Roberto... It was an infamous trap...


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 13, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your Countryman, Mike.

RIP.  Prayers out to your family and friends, First Corporal Marchini.


----------

